# Push Hands at the club



## DaPoets (Apr 28, 2008)

So Saturday night the lady and I were strolling down the club district in downtown buffalo and I saw an old friend that was back from a 6 month study of martial arts in Japan.  He bounces for some of the clubs downtown and somehow we got into an intense pushhands session in front of the club at 1am... we had a little crowd forming around us looking in wonder kinda cheering us on.  It wasn't really live pushhands since we were not trying to throw each other down, we were just enjoying the moment.  I'm 5-10 and he's like 8 inches taller than me so I was happy to do push hands with someone that much taller than I am.

lol I kinda felt like Bruce Lee vs Kareem LOL


----------



## ggg214 (Apr 28, 2008)

push hands is a good way to improve taiji skills.
and it's also very interesting.


----------



## toranaga (Jul 19, 2010)

push hands, done well, is very interesting for the uninitiated to watch.


sound like you had some fun


----------

